
Will China’s new “supply-side” reforms help China? - Jerry2
http://blog.mpettis.com/2016/01/will-chinas-new-supply-side-reforms-help-china/
======
zzhiva
Appeared to be interesting topic, but this is the pop-up from my AV.

Web Attack: Mass Injection Website 19 Severity: High This attack could pose a
serious security threat. You should take immediate action to stop any damage
or prevent further damage from happening. Description This signature detects
hidden scripts injected in compromised websites, which upon visiting redirects
the user to exploit kit hosted sites.

